# Grain free - small kibble



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

I would like to try a grain free food and see how my dog does on it. Do any grain free foods have "small breed" type kibble. I don't really see any labeled as small breed, but my dog definitely likes the smaller bites.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

California Natural Small Bite. Dashund on the bag.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Evo small bites are tiny. My 2 pound chihuahua puppy eats them as well as my Lhasa Apso. My two 75 pound dogs eat them also so it's basically good for any size but they are truly little pieces.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Sorry, just want to skip Natura products for now - I should have stated that.

How is Fromm ?


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I think Fromm kibbles are quite small....I've seen posts from folks that are surprised how small they are.


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nature's Variety Instinct does not have a small breed formula but their kibbles are small. If you are into Diamond products, Canidae Grain Free has small kibbles too


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

Gia said:


> I think Fromm kibbles are quite small....I've seen posts from folks that are surprised how small they are.


I picked up som Fromm Surf and Turf - Thanks.


----------

